# Bon Secour FLounder Gigging



## Night Hunter (Jul 15, 2011)

Does anyone do any good gigging around Bon Secour Bay? Looking for some areas to try out. Thanks


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Afternoon Night Hunter
Bon Secour is full of fish, the only problem is the water clarity. Very hard to catch it right where you can see anything.All the bays since the rain are muddy with 0 visibility. Bon Secour has been stained all this year and will probably remain that way till cooler water / Fall conditions. The algae bloom has been real bad staining the water. Best chance is where the river dumps into Mobile Bay on the South shore.
Good Luck
bamafan611


----------

